# Finished.......



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 14, 2020)

A Lynx, Grey Wolf and Bobcat applied on Curly Maple all for the Sierra series pen kits.


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2020)

Lovely work, Les !!!

Thanks for showing !!


----------



## PenPal (Nov 14, 2020)

Never a dull moment nor a dud one either,Les these follow your tradition moving forward.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 14, 2020)

Always beautiful/classy work.


----------



## Madman1978 (Nov 15, 2020)

Quite nice!


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 15, 2020)

Beautiful, just beautiful Les

Well upto  your normal high standards


----------

